
Show HN: Falcon 9 – First Stage Simulator - app4soft
https://www.reddit.com/r/engineering/comments/d1cx7g/falcon_9_first_stage_simulator/
======
app4soft
TL;DR: _David Jorge Aguirre Gracio_ ( _u /DavidAGra_ on Reddit[0]) presented
his rocket flight simulator written in _Delphy_ (Delphi community 10.3). This
application uses engineering equations to simulate the behavior, efforts and
performance, in addition to controlling the power and trajectory, of the first
stage of a Falcon 9 (SpaceX) rocket. It has different panels for loading
structural information, performance characteristics of engines, throttle
control curves and vehicle inclination, etc.

On presented screenshot[1] and screen-cast video[2] demonstrated simulation of
_CRS-17 Mission_ [3].

Few comments from _r /Engineering_ thread:

> Q: _Will there be an open source repo or is the idea that the binary itself
> is free to distribute?_

> > A: _Initially I 'm planning to share the executable file, but according to
> how fast it grows and how many enthusiasts it gets, I could open the source
> code. Currently the users can simulate their own missions taking advantage
> of a fully customizable interface._

> Q: _For the Falcon 9 simulator will you add Crew Dragon, Cargo Dragon, or
> the possibility of adding Falcon Heavy as well?_

> > A: _Sure in the future. For the moment you can change the payload /fairing
> configuration (measurements and drag coefficient) to simulate Dragon
> capsule. This would work pretty good._

> Q: _How can we get a copy of it to use?_

> > A: _I think one week more, I have to finish only some details. I will post
> again..._

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/user/DavidAGra](https://www.reddit.com/user/DavidAGra)

[1] [https://i.redd.it/umr07m1o9el31.png](https://i.redd.it/umr07m1o9el31.png)

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAZv5xvEaXQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAZv5xvEaXQ)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpaceX_CRS-17](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SpaceX_CRS-17)

~~~
app4soft
Here is another screenshot.[0]

Also _u /DavidAGra_ presented[1] CRS-17 Simulation analysis curves.[2]

> Hi guys I downloaded an Excel file with the telemetry information for the
> simulation I shared yesterday and I made some curves, I hope you like it and
> I would like to hear opinions. Download it from the following link[3]

[0] [https://i.redd.it/p2y0hjtzbpk31.png](https://i.redd.it/p2y0hjtzbpk31.png)

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rocketry/comments/d0r8x0/crs17_simu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rocketry/comments/d0r8x0/crs17_simulation_analysis_curves_f9sim/)

[2] [https://i.redd.it/a4l9x3r3b3l31.png](https://i.redd.it/a4l9x3r3b3l31.png)

[3]
[http://www.mcrenox.com.ar/f9sim/F9sim%20-%20CRS-17.xlsx](http://www.mcrenox.com.ar/f9sim/F9sim%20-%20CRS-17.xlsx)

